# Jewel wasp & friends



## orionmystery (Sep 4, 2011)

Jewel wasp...my first time photographing one!































_Eucharitid _wasp


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice. 
Canon MP-E 65mm macro ?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wonderful shots! That is a beautiful wasp...


----------



## jterry85 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow! These shots are fantastic! It's amazing that you can get so close up and still retain that much color and focus.


----------



## PhotoTish (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow! beautiful bug!  A very nice set of photos.  3 and 4 are especially nice :thumbup:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 4, 2011)

Just fantastic.


----------



## Lskaggs (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice. what lens are you using?


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 4, 2011)

Lskaggs said:


> Very nice. what lens are you using?


 


GeorgieGirl said:


> Just fantastic.


 


PhotoTish said:


> Wow! beautiful bug!  A very nice set of photos.  3 and 4 are especially nice :thumbup:


 


jterry85 said:


> Wow! These shots are fantastic! It's amazing that you can get so close up and still retain that much color and focus.


 


cgipson1 said:


> Wonderful shots! That is a beautiful wasp...


 


dxqcanada said:


> Nice.
> Canon MP-E 65mm macro ?



Thanks for looking and commenting, everyone. Much appreciated.

Lskaggs, dxqcanada - yes, MPE65.

Edit: sorry...all with the MPE65 except #6, with 150mm.


----------



## Actinometro (Sep 5, 2011)

Very good set, specially the light control ?

How could you get such low magnifications with the MPE ?


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just my opinions...

#1 is best! The neutral color of the background and stick really bring the colors of the insect out. Also, with that background and stick you get a lot more contrast out of the bug than is really there. Nice shot. #2 and #6 are top-down against a clutter ground and so aren't my favs, but the color of the bug is rich enough to compensate. #4 has good color contrast between background and bug-face (e.g. black would not have worked as well). I also like those head-on shots. The little white "hairs" on the leaf nicely fill in the bottom of the bug which is out of focus anyway and gives some separation between leaf and background which are similar in color. Ummm, bug reminds me of a Harrier jump jet. Last one: Looks like the focus was centered just forward a bit much with the pincers going blurry(?), antenna going off pix is unfortunate and I am not certain the background color works here. Maybe crop to place eye at exactly 1/3rd in from left would place the back wing tips in a bit (unless you didn't have enough room in the original). Small critisizms really - they are all great shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for looking and commenting, Actinometro, jrice. 

Sorry, #6 is not with mpe65 but with 150mm.*http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/99771.html*


----------

